# My Two Lovely Daughters.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

The girls where eager to pose last night so out with a softbox
& gold reflector.

C&C appreciated.

1.









2.









3.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

That last picture is stunning!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweet mate, bet your proud as can be :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks guys and yes, im very pleased with these


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Such beautiful girls, great pictures.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

that last pic is stunning do the girls get their looks from your wife lol


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

11alan111 said:


> that last pic is stunning do the girls get their looks from your wife lol


Thanks bud. The eldest looks a little like mum but the youngest is all me lol


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

snoop69 said:


> Thanks bud. The eldest looks a little like mum but the youngest is all me lol


both lovely looking girls you will be fighting the lads off when they are a bit older


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

davies20 said:


> That last picture is stunning!


This!!

Beautiful girls x


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Probably the most beautiful pictures I've seen on this forum - dad must be well proud :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Tips said:


> Probably the most beautiful pictures I've seen on this forum - dad must be well proud :thumb:


Thanks very, very much. Dad is very proud ;-)


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Last image is brillant!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice pictures last one very good, hard work with two girls mine nearly 15 years, but well worth it


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

You're a lucky, lucky man!! :thumb:

Am I the only one to find the last pic a little disconcerting? Reminds me a bit of the look the girl in the "Exorcist" had, and I'm half expecting her head to start swivelling........

Doesn't detract from the pics though, although the random hair covering part of her left cheek in No 3 could do with 'tidying up' imho. :wave:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Some cracking portraits - and 2 great models. You must be a very proud dad!


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> You're a lucky, lucky man!! :thumb:
> 
> Am I the only one to find the last pic a little disconcerting? Reminds me a bit of the look the girl in the "Exorcist" had, and I'm half expecting her head to start swivelling........


Thanks for the comments guys. She is a very clever girl and can put that face on at will lol. She hasnt mastered the head spin yet. When she does, im off :-D


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

:lol::lol:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Great pics mate, wish I had the ability to capture moments like that, I just point and take the pic


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

BrummyPete said:


> Great pics mate, wish I had the ability to capture moments like that, I just point and take the pic


Make sure they are fed so they dont get grumpy, get down to their
level & take your time


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

EddieB said:


> Some cracking portraits - and 2 great models. You must be a very proud dad!


Very proud mate - they have their moments but dont they all :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

All good shots mate but as others have noted, the last one is a cracker. I was scrolling down thinking, yup quite good, then the I got to the last one and thought - wow. 

Again, great shots.


----------

